# Concorde's last flight



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone else see this last night?

I'm surprised it ever got into the air in the first place, given all the cost and technical challenges and it's a real, real shame it's not flying anymore.

Best bit was when they were going to scrap it in the 80's unless they could make it profitable - they polled the people who flew it to see how much they thought the tickets cost (not many having booked the tickets themselves) - and the majority expected the tickets had cost a lot more than they had. So they put the fares up, Concorde went back into the black and at one point was contributing 25% to BA's bottom line.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Missed that, but I used to live under the flightpath to Heathrow and despite seeing COncorde twice a day, would still stop what I was doing to watch it.

Used to be great if drinking on the Thames at Richmond when the evening flight came over. As it would fly straight into the sunset. Looked awesome.

It's always surprised me that there was never another, mark II, version built.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

only saw some of the prog last night but have seen some before,, awesome plane,, have seen it a few times,, sad demise,,,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember being sat in my car at traffic lights when Concorde was preparing for the race down the runway before take off. The noise was phenomenal and it made the traffic lights actually shake on their steel poles.

I also remember being at a Reading festival when Concorde flew overhead, the crowd just looked up and cheered.

According to a retired BA Concorde captain I met last New Years Eve, they were always having technical problems but because the pilots loved them so much the faults would get 'overlooked' and not logged.

Awesome plane!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought it was being pressed back into "Heritage" service, so it could do the odd fly-past and airshow.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was sat in the park near some London airport watching the planes come into land and a Concorde came in, such a beautiful design. There is an original sat in Yoevil for those who hasn't seen one up close.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Clarkson said when Concorde was permanently grounded



> "This is one small step for a man, but one huge leap backwards for mankind"


I used to travel to Heathrow to maintain systems, and the first time I was there, the noise from 747's etc was loud, but you got used to it, then the relative peace was shattered, not by the IRA lobbing mortars across the airfield (which they had done only a few days earlier), but by the roar of 4 Olympus engines.

Concorde is the most beautify jet aircraft ever built,the only reason it is not the most beautiful aircraft ever built it because the Spitfire IMO is more beautiful.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone going to Duxford can go on Concorde 101 http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/server/show/ConWebDoc.1207 still a beautiful machine after all these years from the outside, but quite dated when you get on board.


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

I was one of the lucky ones to have flown across the Atlantic in it twice - fantastic experience and even more so the second time as I was able to suprise my wife with the trip. :roll:

Only way I could afford it was that my mother worked for BA and I got the special rate!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It was an excellent programme I thought, though it may have been better made and shown AFTER the hearing into the crash is complete when they could then look at the findings and examine other possibilites. Still, the first hour was also great. I didn't know that even in the 70s there was such environmental objection to it, or that Concorde was fly-by-wire! Do I trust a 60s/70s computer more than a modern one? Good question. It's nice to see real instruments in the cockpit even if they do look dated.. at least you can't have a scenario where the whole lot goes blank 

A shame I'll now never get to fly on it  Using two tons of fuel to get to the runway just doesn't cut it with modern aviation business models though when the likes of new Trent engines can save an airline millions. I wonder if Concorde could be converted to use new turbofans... less noise, more economic, but maybe not the afterburning balls-out power to go to Mach 2.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i recommend the concorde visitor centre at filton, bristol where the uk concordes were assembled.

it may be closing for a while in october so get in there quick as it is fascinating. the people who staff the exhibit are all totally mad enthusiasts who worked on or with the beast, and pass on loads of interesting facts and gossip about the aircraft. plus you get a really good look at all parts of the aircraft from all angles. the undercarriage was manufactured by bugatti according to data badge stuck on it.

it is a miracle that the thing flew when you see it up close and find out just how bloody clever the engineers were who developed it.


----------



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

Two tons of fuel to get to the runway? May one suggest a Concorde TDi?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I recall Concorde doing a low level fly past at the British Grand Prix.

That was a while ago though as it was at Brands Hatch.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I love the fact that very few fighter jets can keep up with it. I'm surprised that the Americans didn't buy one for AirForce 1.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I loved the bit they related how a US spyplane, with its crew dressed in spacesuits because of the altitude, were asked to move a little to one side to let the commercial airliner through, then watched as Concorde flew past, passengers in shirt sleeves enjoying some light refreshments.

Must have been amazing to have been involved in it - you could tell the way the BA people were talking about it that they really held it in high regard.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT-Newbie said:


> Two tons of fuel to get to the runway? May one suggest a Concorde TDi?


Nearly spat my drink all over the keyboard :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

jampott said:


> I thought it was being pressed back into "Heritage" service, so it could do the odd fly-past and airshow.


I heard that too. I recently went to the Yeovilton airshow, primarily to see the Vulcan bomber fly (which also sports 4 Olympus engines), which is another iconic plane. The howl it makes as it takes off is an amazing experience.

I digress though, the point I wanted to make was that my dad and I had a bit of a chat with one of the volunteers in the Vulcan tent. He happened to mention that there are indeed plans to get Concorde flying again in a "Heritage" capacity. Someone's been over to France and sourced some engines for it. The only thing is the price tag, which is about thirteen million to get it going.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Concorde is the most beautify jet aircraft ever built,the only reason it is not the most beautiful aircraft ever built it because the Spitfire IMO is more beautiful.


I would say the Vulkan bomber is. But this, of course, is a matter of opinion :roll:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

The vulcan bomber is a fearsome looking aircraft!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i once saw a vulcan in flight, while living north of inverness back in the 70s, three of them returning from some war games things,, they must have been only been at about 1000 ft,, beautifull summers evening ,, ( maybe the big summer of 76 ? ) , ,,we were in the garden having a barby ,the noise came before we saw them and then they crested the hill at the back of the house , right over the top of us !!!,, they were going so slowlly it seemed they were about to fall out of the sky,,,,a truelly memorable experience ,,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GunnerGibson said:


> The vulcan bomber is a fearsome looking aircraft!


We have one here in Woodford and I saw the Vulcan fly by close up many times 8)


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

I meant to add that they're thinking of repainting the Vulcan white (its original color). Imagine if they flew it with Concorde looking like that - that would be an amazing sight - and sound!

Here are a couple of pics that I took of the Vulcan for the fellow fans (I agree it's an awesome plane :wink: ). They parked it up right next to the runway after the display. It got completely surrounded and the pilots were met by a huge round of applause as they got out. It was an amazing moment. Excuse the poor quality - I took them on an ageing point and shoot that wasn't up to the job (and I'm a crap photographer).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic pictures. Thanks for posting 8) 

Yes, the Vulcan up here at Woodford Aero Space is the white one. It can be seen from some roads and the foot hills of the Pennines if you know it's there 

I'm really looking fw to neglecting my club duties for some time on Sunday to tour round the IWM, which not only holds the Concorde (we have one up here in Manchester) but also the SR-71 Blackbird, which I've never seen for real before


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I quite like the Vulcan's ugly sister... 8)

Or should that be brother? Meet Victor...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> I quite like the Vulcan's ugly sister... 8)
> 
> Or should that be brother? Meet Victor...
> 
> ...


Looks much better in the air :wink:


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Fantastic pictures. Thanks for posting 8)
> 
> Yes, the Vulcan up here at Woodford Aero Space is the white one. It can be seen from some roads and the foot hills of the Pennines if you know it's there
> 
> I'm really looking fw to neglecting my club duties for some time on Sunday to tour round the IWM, which not only holds the Concorde (we have one up here in Manchester) but also the SR-71 Blackbird, which I've never seen for real before


No worries mate - glad to share them with fellow fans :wink:

I saw the Blackbird take off from the Fairford air show years ago when I was a kid. That was a bit special. It set off quite a few car alarms as it roared into the sky on full afterburn. Am I right in thinking they still haven't declassified it's top speed etc?



> I quite like the Vulcan's ugly sister... 8)
> 
> Or should that be brother? Meet Victor..


LOL. God old Victor. It always reminds me of the spaceships from the early Flash Gordon series. Him and his mates were instrumental in helping the Vulcan make it's epic fight to the Faulkland islands to bomb the runway at Port Stanley.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dixon Bainbridge said:


> Am I right in thinking they still haven't declassified it's top speed etc?


Perhaps we'll find that one out at the weekend 

Every year I want to go to Fairford but it always seems to coincide with our annual TTOC meet :? 
One year though ,,,,,


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Dixon Bainbridge said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right in thinking they still haven't declassified it's top speed etc?
> ...


Yeah, I don't think I'll be able to make it to Fairford either. It's been years since I last went - like you though - it always seems to coincide with other stuff. Damned good show though.

I'd be interested to hear about the Blackbird. That thing was way ahead of its time, and still has an air of mystery surrounding it to this day 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dixon Bainbridge said:


> I'd be interested to hear about the Blackbird. That thing was way ahead of its time, and still has an air of mystery surrounding it to this day 8)


Well have you bought your ticket for Sunday then? 8) 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=173907

Perhaps it's possible to get on board of the SR-71?

As the IWM is an operative museum I hope to be on some sort of flight too; herhaps on a chopper


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

> Well have you bought your ticket for Sunday then? 8)
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=173907


Sadly not. In a way I'm kind of glad i can't make it as some *insert harshest expletive you can think of* scraped up the side of my wheel arch the other day, so that would take the shine off the day for me (stupid I know). I hope you all have a top day - it's a cracking venue for the 10 year anniversary and I'm sure it'll be a pearler.

If you get a shot of yourself sitting in the SR71 or the Vulcan, I'll LMAO - and be very jealous at the same time :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dixon Bainbridge said:


> If you get a shot of yourself sitting in the SR71 or the Vulcan, I'll LMAO - and be very jealous at the same time :lol:


Hmmm ,,,, a challenge, hey? I shall try my very best. After all I got a shot of me being in Audi's first R8 F1 car as well as in Stig Blomquist's ralley car 8)

I shall post it here if someone will be kind enough to take a piccie of me in the Blackbird :lol: :lol:

And: cumon!! No chickening out of what's set to be the best TT meet ever, scratch or no scratch. A3DFU isn't in ship shape condition anymore either :roll:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

you cannot get in the blackbird, I think they have moved it to the american hanger which is very impressive, as for flights the dehavilland rapid is usually flying at weekends, you might get to see a spitfire taxi too, the flying legends airshow was last weekend so everything might be given a rest, having said that the spitfire was flying overhead last weeked and usualy sits on the end of the runway at wittering 

http://www.classicflight.com/


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

> you cannot get in the blackbird, I think they have moved it to the american hanger which is very impressive


Challenge on then :!:



> And: cumon!! No chickening out of what's set to be the best TT meet ever, scratch or no scratch. A3DFU isn't in ship shape condition anymore either :roll:


I'd love to go but "We" (as in the royal 'we') have already got other stuff planned. As I said though it's kind of a bitter sweet thing as if I did go, I would have gone to town on the car to get it gleaming (because you couldn't turn up with a dirty car!), which would only highlight the recent damage that's been done. It must have been an old granny or Stevie Wonder at the wheel of the car that did it, as it scratched half the rear driver's side wheel (it must have been the corner of a molded bumper) as well as denting and scraping the wheel arch. Such is life and it could be a whole lot worse I guess (not that I didn't fire off a considerable amount of colorful language when I discovered it).

I wish everyone a fantastic time in what I'm sure will be a superb day. I look forward to seeing all the pics.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hope you get your car sorted soonest!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Theres only 1 plane I would love to see take off or land and thats the Antonov AN-255 !!










it even EATS baby trains !!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

its a big beast, i'm sure i've seen it at farnborough and more recently at east midlands airport. For those of you interested in concorde the chairman of the "save the concorde" group is on sky news tomorrow at 9.40am, i'm not sure whats happening with the french concorde or if the results are know from the engine inspection carried out a few onths ago, lets hope they get it in the air soon.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

wooooooooohooooooooooo

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=84332595616


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> wooooooooohooooooooooo
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=84332595616


Result!

I seriously hope they manage to get it flying, rather than something that taxies out, gives it some throttle, and then trundles back to the hangar.


----------

